# Maison Kirsch, November 2014



## Dugie (Jan 12, 2015)

*Maison Kirsch, Luxembourg*
_Visited with:_ PG UE and Scott Chadwick.
_Visit date:_ November 2014

*Please Note:* Entry is always through an open access point and not by forcing our way in….. We are explorers, not vandals.

*History*
No history available at this time, however, if I manage to find any I will update this report.

*My Visit*
This is the first and only location I have been to in Luxembourg at the time of writing this report and was very excited to visit here. We arrived a little earlier than expected here due to the fact that a location we planned to visit first had been demolished. 

We had been told that Kirsch is dark inside and difficult to shoot in certain areas due to the lack of light, this turned out to totally correct, however, as you do we made the best of what light we had or did not have I should say!

The Maison is not small but only around half of the site is for living in, the other half looked like it was for cattle or horses from what I could see through the windows anyway. Unfortunately though these areas were not accessible, luckily the main house was open.

After having a quick walk around we split up and started to photograph Kirsch as much as we could before we had to set off back into France for our final location before flying home later in the day.

Lets get on with the photos…..

I started on the top floor with the bedrooms and this is where I spent most of my time. There is 3 bedrooms on this floor and as PG UE had called shotgun on the main bedroom I headed into one of the others.

Here is a shot of bedroom number 1, not much in here apart from a bed, some old weighing scales for food etc and some scales for us mere mortals.




Then I headed into bedroom number 2. This room consisted of 2 beds but one was covered in lots of junk such as old clothes and very damp magazines. I did however spot a nice little bottle of Mosquito repellent on the window sill.







A few minutes after I had finished in bedroom number 2 PG finished in the main room and I headed in to take my shots. In this room there is lots to look at such as the main bed, cupboard, side tables, dressing table and lots of little knick-knacks that had been left behind.

Anyway, I will let you see the images as they tell the story far better than I can.






















So the main bedroom done I headed for the loft space that we found earlier, again this area was full of items. My favourite things from the loft though had to be the toy Aeroplane and the bike! Why on earth a bike is in the loft I have no idea…










So the bedrooms and loft photographed now it was time to head down to the ground floor which consisted of a dining room, kitchen, office, main hallway, stairs and storage rooms. I will not be posting images from all of the rooms of this report but over time I will add them to my flickr page, the link can be found at the end of this report.

Here is a shot of my favourite place within the maison, the main hallway. Why I hear say… No idea really I just loved the dark wood panelling leading you to the door with the light streaming in above. However to get there I had to pass all of the dead mice and rat remains on the floor! You are right I am weird to say this was my favourite area but it just felt calming for some reason.




Here is a shot of the stairs leading up to the top floor.







The last area I went into was a great area as well, the store room which was full of jars with pickled food in them and other items such as wine on the opposite side of the room. When I entered this room I got a really weird feeling something just did not feel normal, this has never happened to me before on any explore. Now just let me say I am not a ghost hunter or a believer in ghosts as I have never seen, heard or witnessed anything to say that spirits exists. Anyway as I said I got a really weird feeling upon entering the room, I shouted if PG or Scott was around but no answer, I then shouted a little louder and got a reply from PG UE that he was in the next room. So, with my mind at rest I got back to taking my photos.

A few weeks later I spoke to PG about this whilst we was on a UK explore and he said I bet it was the store room and then followed on by saying that he had the same type of feeling when he was in there as well, Anyway I digress.







*More images available on flickr*
The images above are just a small selection of the images I have edited. I will be adding lots more photos of Maison Kirsch on my Flickr page which can be found here https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

*Final Thoughts*
For my first Luxembourg location I have to say I was very pleased with what Kirsch had to show me, Also, this was my first explore of an old house. As much as I enjoyed my time here I do have to say that it felt a little strange walking around rooms with personal items just sat slowly being covered in dust. 

People were born here, people grew up here, people had laughed and cried here, good and bad times enjoyed and worked through here, people may have even died here… Now there is nothing, no laughter, no noise, nothing, just items of people long gone…… So sad.

To read more location reports of the places we visited on the tour please click here, http://www.alanduggan-photography.co.uk/tag/tournov2014/

Thanks for reading,

Dugie


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 12, 2015)

Fan-bloody-tastic. Your photos are second to none and your fave shot is my fave shot. Would love to see this place for myself. Really well written up as always and images to boot. Keep it up. I'm looking forward to 2 of your recent explore reports tbh mate


----------



## Dugie (Jan 12, 2015)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Fan-bloody-tastic. Your photos are second to none and your fave shot is my fave shot. Would love to see this place for myself. Really well written up as always and images to boot. Keep it up. I'm looking forward to 2 of your recent explore reports tbh mate



Cheers DJ its a great place hope you get to see it, which reports is it your waiting on ?

Dugie


----------



## nobbyn (Jan 12, 2015)

5* photos and thanks for sharing, a very sad place indeed.


----------



## skankypants (Jan 12, 2015)

Pure quality!!...thanks for posting


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 12, 2015)

Stunning images Dugie, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dugie (Jan 12, 2015)

nobbyn said:


> 5* photos and thanks for sharing, a very sad place indeed.





skankypants said:


> Pure quality!!...thanks for posting





flyboys90 said:


> Stunning images Dugie, thanks for sharing.



Thanks all glad you like the report.

Dugie


----------



## Megaman (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Dugie, 

Top notch photography with excellent commentary, I bet this had an eerie feeling to it during the explore. I love these little time capsules 

Many thanks!


----------



## Dugie (Jan 13, 2015)

Megaman said:


> Hi Dugie,
> 
> Top notch photography with excellent commentary, I bet this had an eerie feeling to it during the explore. I love these little time capsules
> 
> Many thanks!



Thanks mate, It was a little eerie yes probably due to the fact I had never been in a residential explore before.

Dugie


----------



## donnylass (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't usually comment, I just love to come on here and have a look at what you guys do, but I have to say I really loved seeing these photo's. The place is amazing and the grunginess of all those rooms had me transfixed. That store room looked eerie & that old dust covered fish tank whatever it is in there looked like it has a face or a head in it lol. Thanks for sharing these photo's, will definitely have a look at your others on Flickr!


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 13, 2015)

*BOSTIN set dude!! Well done... *


----------



## igotanotion (Jan 14, 2015)

Wow! this place is absolutely brilliant. *Awesome photography!* Weird to think places like this even exist.


----------



## Dugie (Jan 14, 2015)

donnylass said:


> I don't usually comment, I just love to come on here and have a look at what you guys do, but I have to say I really loved seeing these photo's. The place is amazing and the grunginess of all those rooms had me transfixed. That store room looked eerie & that old dust covered fish tank whatever it is in there looked like it has a face or a head in it lol. Thanks for sharing these photo's, will definitely have a look at your others on Flickr!



Cheers Donnylass, glad you like the photos. I looked again at the fish tank but dont see a face which is good for me after the feeling I had when I entered this room 



perjury saint said:


> *BOSTIN set dude!! Well done... *



Cheers PS 



igotanotion said:


> Wow! this place is absolutely brilliant. *Awesome photography!* Weird to think places like this even exist.



Thanks mate, it is a little special this maison.

Thanks everyone for the awesome comments,

Dugie


----------

